# UFC 63: Hughes vs St. Pierre



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Saturday, September 23, 2006
Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim

Dana White's Announcement:
"I’m pleased to announce to UFC fans all around the world that UFC Champion Matt Hughes, pound-for-pound one of the strongest and most experienced fighters in the UFC, and Number One Welterweight Contender and Canadian Welterweight Champion Georges St. Pierre, one of the most athletic and well-rounded fighters in the UFC will be the main event championship title fight at UFC 63 live from the Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim Saturday, September 23," said Dana White, UFC President.

White made the UFC 63 announcement today live from Bristol, Conn. on ESPN’s The Hot List. Hughes and St. Pierre were also present for the announcement and discussed the upcoming title fight with ESPN host Dari Nowkhah.

"I’ve been waiting for this fight against Matt Hughes for a long time," said St. Pierre. "This time I am ready – I made a promise to the UFC that if they gave me another chance at the title I wouldn’t make a mistake again. I want that belt so bad – I want to become the champion."

"I hope he’s ready," said Hughes. "No one has been able to stop me yet, and I don’t see myself giving up my belt any time soon. I’m looking forward to a good fight, but at the end of the night I will still be the UFC Welterweight Champion."

Hughes and St. Pierre last fought October 22, 2004 at UFC 50: THE WAR OF ‘04 in Atlantic City, New Jersey. At the time, St. Pierre had a perfect record. But Hughes ended up giving St. Pierre his first career loss, forcing him to tapout at the end of the first round. Since that day, Hughes has maintained the welterweight crown, and St. Pierre has aggressively fought to put himself back in line for the title, defeating former champion BJ Penn, Jason "Mayhem" Miller, Frank Trigg and Sean Sherk. Meanwhile, Matt Hughes defeated Frank Trigg, Joe Riggs, and most recently the legendary Royce Gracie, who was previously undefeated in the UFC.

Matt Hughes (41-4) 5’9"/170 lbs., fighting out of Hillsboro, Ill., is considered by many to be the greatest welterweight champion in the history of the UFC. He started fighting in 1999, at UFC 22, and spent two years climbing his way up the division. Finally, at UFC 34 (11/02/01) he won the UFC Welterweight Championship by defeating Carlos Newton by KO. From there, he won five consecutive fights, holding the title for three years before losing it to BJ Penn at UFC 46 (1/31/04), succumbing to a rear naked choke at 4:39 of the first round. Matt regained the vacant welterweight crown at UFC 50 (10/22/04) by stopping Georges St. Pierre with an arm bar at 4:59 of the first round, and defended his title at UFC 52 (4/16/06) against Frank Trigg, winning by a rear naked choke. He fought Joe Riggs at UFC 56 (11/19/05) in a non-championship bout and submitted him by Kimura at 3:28 of the first round. Hughes then defeated Royce Gracie by TKO at UFC 60 (5/27/06).

Georges "Rush" St. Pierre (12-1-0) 5’10"/170 lbs., fighting out of Montreal, is the Canadian Welterweight Mixed Martial Arts Champion. He is an excellent athlete who combines solid stand up skills with an impressive ground game. After scoring UFC wins over Karo Parisyan, Jay Hieron, Jason "Mayhem" Miller, Frank Trigg, Sean Sherk and BJ Penn, St. Pierre is hungry for another shot at world champion Matt Hughes and is ready to prove himself as being the top welterweight fighter in the world."

Discuss.*


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

he announced it a while ago that they'd be fighting.....just didnt announce when....waste of a surprise if you ask me, but its gonna be a hell of a fight


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Yeah I know but this is the official thread. I think Hughes will win.:thumbsup:*


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

My money is on Hughes as well


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Hughes will win i bet 1st or 2nd round.

He's the best rounded fighter.

Between Strength, Cardio (even though you rarley see it), Stand up, Ground, and Wrestling he tops out in almost all of them.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Will definitely be a good fight. I just don't see Hughes losing, hence my vote for him.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree, but I am still holding out for the hope that Rush will prove us wrong.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Lets Go Hugehs :thumbsup:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

I like both of them and this should be a great fight. But i gotta go with matt hughes by KO slam.


----------



## K9forLife (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I'd have to put my money on Hughes too.
But I agree this should be a great fight!


----------



## GrimsGuhnome (Jul 18, 2006)

Both fighters are in my top 10 or even top 5 maybe.
But im going against the grain and saying Pierre, i feel that with the opponents they have both fought Trigg, Sherk, Penn.. that George has dominated those people more effectivly than Matt has.
for example i know Hughes beat trigg twice, very well, but Pierre dominated him like he was a child. Pierre put Sherk down which Hughes failed to do, letting that fight go to decision. 
As for individual talents in different areas i think Pierre is as strong as hughes almost anywhere, his submissions are powerful, hes at least as strong in stand up (if not much better there) hes no slam artist as hughes is, but when George gets in his groove i think hes about unstopable. 
The biggest way George would lose this fight is by getting thrown out of his game like penn did to him in there first round.
Hughes is one incredibly tallented fighter but he hasnt gone up against someone of Pierres level in a long time. While george has been fighting all the real title contenders.

Pierres fights since there first match
Miller
Trigg
Sherk 
Penn
(imho a much more impressive set of fighters, or more impressive victorys [trigg])

hughes fights since there first match
Trigg
Riggs
Gracie 
(for the record thats only 1 real title fight in almost 2 years)

i like hughes alot but the ufc hasnt been giving him the fighters he should be fighting.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

St. Pierre will win this one, he is so dynamic. Anyone who beats BJ Penn is a badass. I beleive St. Pierre holds the edge because he is alot more well rounded than Matt Hughes. Dont get me wrong Hughs is a studd but his reign as welterweight champ will be over after this one.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

First Im Gonna Say Im Not A Big Fan Of Either Fighter So Im Pretty Nuetral In That Respect..but For Some Reason I Think St.pierre Is Gonna Win A Split Decision..i Feel His Stand Up Is Better Than Matts And I Think He Has The Athleticism To Avoid Matts G And P..could Go Either Wat But I Like Gsp


----------



## 609throwdown (Jul 18, 2006)

i think bj got ripped off and he should be fighting matt instead of gsp, no one wants to see this fight again, i'd rather much see matt and bj go at it

bj by knock out rd 2


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, St. Pierre and Hughes are 2 of my favorites, but I think I have to go with "Rush" on this one too. 

Swick also is fighting @ UFC 63, who he is fighting I am not sure. Also, If Dana stays with what he said a couple of months ago, Loiseau will be fighting Anderson Silva. But, that was a couple of months ago and things change.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

In responds to the GSP beating Sherk so better then Hughes did there is a big difference.

When Hughes fought Sherk he was just a wrestler and sherk was fighting all around the world during that time and training alot more diligant(sp?).
When GSP fought him sherk only had a month and a half between fights and had been out of UFC for almost 6 months.

Not making excuse's for either fighters just letting the facts be known of why it probably happened that way. Hughes is a much better fighter then when he beat sherk.

But i agree, the fight could go either way and should be a great one.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> First Im Gonna Say Im Not A Big Fan Of Either Fighter So Im Pretty Nuetral In That Respect..but For Some Reason I Think St.pierre Is Gonna Win A Split Decision..i Feel His Stand Up Is Better Than Matts And I Think He Has The Athleticism To Avoid Matts G And P..could Go Either Wat But I Like Gsp


*St. Pierre is very athletic but he didn't avoid the ground n pound by Matt last time they fought. I would be very impressed by George if he beats Hughes.*


----------



## cfall (Jul 10, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *St. Pierre is very athletic but he didn't avoid the ground n pound by Matt last time they fought. I would be very impressed by George if he beats Hughes.*


I agree George is a very good fighter, but Hughes has been a great champ. I think if BJ Penn would have been in shape we would be seeing Hughes vs. Penn II. Hughes by submission round in round 2.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

i agree^


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

I also would prefer to see BJ Penn and Hughes but hey...BJ took GSP out of his game in their first round. Matt could easily do that to GSP also, you gotta respect his guts - i mean frank trigg was 1 second off being the champ and look what happened to him. GSP is the real deal though.

All i can say is id hate to be betting on this one. This could go either way.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i would like to see bj fight matt again also...he have to get into better shape tho..if u look at him when he ko'd caol uno and u look at him now he looks like a difff person..if hughes beats gsp look for dana to have bj fight the winner of karo and diego for the title shot..and if diego beats karo and sum how mangages to beat the prodigy, i would finally like to hear him get sum respect on this sight all alot of u guys do is dog him...the guys friggin undefeated i dontcare who he has faught thats impressive in mma


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm neutral here. 

*Two things I saw from the last fight you can't coach up. A big right hand and intelligence. GSP's right hand is not big enough to deter Hughes from taking him down, and he proved that he wasn't smart enough not to be taken down and subd. *

GSP threw nice techniques, with an early take down and spin kick, in the first fight. But he admitted in that ESPN interview that he respected Hughes too much and didn't believe he was donig the things he was doing. Not exactly reassuring.

*Matt sizes him up in the first and takes him down, pounds him out in the 2nd.*

Someone mentioned thier last victories and how GSP's were more effiecient? Did he miss the Gracie fight? Hughes' training was harder than that.....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> I'm neutral here.
> 
> *Two things I saw from the last fight you can't coach up. A big right hand and intelligence. GSP's right hand is not big enough to deter Hughes from taking him down, and he proved that he wasn't smart enough not to be taken down and subd. *
> 
> ...


I'll agree that GSP losing the first fight is not very reassuring. This fight will most likely end the same way. But I do think it is reassuring that GSP knows mistakes were made in the first fight. If GSP learns from those mistakes and not repeat them the second time around, he could possibly win. Another plus for GSP is that Matt Hughes tends to get a little overconfident. This was how Matt lost to BJ Penn. If Matt underestimate GSP, it could be his downfall.


----------



## ring of honor 88 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hughes all the way


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Prediction: GSP wins by submission.

If GSP has been training appropriately, then he will be preparing to beat Matt by submission. Matt was caught in a triangle by Newton, rear naked choke by Trigg, and didn't Penn submit him as well? I doubt that GSP can keep from being taken down but maybe look for a submission on the way down. The best thing about this fight is that both of these guys fight to win. It will be fast and furious from the very beginning. I want to see Bob Sapp fight Matt.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

My vote was for Hughes although I have been waiting for this rematch.I think this fight will go alot further and I think GSP is the best chance for taking Hughes right now.Unless Newton came back I thought he was robbed.
I also think Karo would be a good match for Hughes.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Karo got beat by Sherk TWICE and Hughes beat sherk, so i donno unless he fights someone that will make him look like a monster i doubt he'll be a Welterweight contender.


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

This match is real unpredictable since Georges is on such a great streak beating every fighter Hughes had trouble with. However, Hughes doesn't train that hard but when he does train a lot like he did against Royce Gracie he could come out perfect. If Georges comes out like he did against Frank Trigg and Sean Sherk, Matt Hughes is fried meat. It's really unpredictable who would win this but it will be a great match. I hope Hughes finally gets that belt off his waste because I'm tired of seeing him defend it against easy fighters like "Renato Verissimo", "Sean Sherk", "Joe Riggs", etc but he defends it sometimes against good fighters. I really hope Georges wins I'm tired of Hughes having that belt since 2004.


----------



## cfall (Jul 10, 2006)

*Who's Next*



Spit206Fire said:


> Karo got beat by Sherk TWICE and Hughes beat sherk, so i donno unless he fights someone that will make him look like a monster i doubt he'll be a Welterweight contender.



If Hughes gets by GSP which I think he will. Who else is there that poses a real threat besides BJ Penn. I have seen a few postings of people saying they heard BJ is going down to 155,and if that happens who's left. Diego vs. Karo will clear up the picture some, but I don't think either one of them can take Hughes.::dunno:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Conditioning - both have it in spades, power to Hughes speed to St Pierre, i have it choke out by ST Pierre in 2 rounds, if it goes distance then Hughes.
But to sit on the fence i believe both have equal chance to win depending on fate.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

cfall said:


> If Hughes gets by GSP which I think he will. Who else is there that poses a real threat besides BJ Penn. I have seen a few postings of people saying they heard BJ is going down to 155,and if that happens who's left. Diego vs. Karo will clear up the picture some, but I don't think either one of them can take Hughes.::dunno:



Well if GSP looses I can't see anyone taking Hughes.I can remember the Riggs fight I thought Joe would have been a good match up and Matt blew right threw Joe.He has great power.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

If GSP wins it will stir up some serious match-ups in that division. I doubt that wil happen but it would certainly be interesting. Both fighters are very dominant in the ring. 

I think everyone can agree that GSP did not fight well in the first match. I think he was intimidated (not surprising). This fight will be different and I certainly have to give GSP a chance. But I could never say Hughes will lose. Especially if he trains his a$$ off.

I like both fighters but I would rather see Karo fight Hughes because that fight was supose to happen a while back but he got injured during training. His judo is a great match for Hughes' wrestling and wll be displayed against Sanchez.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

If GSP loses; poor Sanchez is prob going to get a title shot within his next 3 fights.

And I don't think GSp fought poorly the first fight; he just made one (huge) error WITH 3s left in the first round. Hughes showed his ridiculous strength by taking GSP down; but that kick GSP landed was pretty ridiculous. So psyched for the rematch



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> If GSP wins it will stir up some serious match-ups in that division. I doubt that wil happen but it would certainly be interesting. Both fighters are very dominant in the ring.
> 
> I think everyone can agree that GSP did not fight well in the first match. I think he was intimidated (not surprising). This fight will be different and I certainly have to give GSP a chance. But I could never say Hughes will lose. Especially if he trains his a$$ off.
> 
> I like both fighters but I would rather see Karo fight Hughes because that fight was supose to happen a while back but he got injured during training. His judo is a great match for Hughes' wrestling and wll be displayed against Sanchez.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I really want Georges St. Pierre to win he is my favourite fighter in the UFC currently but I just don't think he can beat someone unstoppable like Matt Hughes. True that Georges will be Hughes toughest opponent yet but Matt Hughes will end up beating him by decision or worse a first round submission just like last time. If Hughes trains a lot for this match (which he probably will) then he is going to own St. Pierre. If he doesn't train at all or that much like against Sherk and Penn he will be tooled. 

Georges has the same thing going on as Frank Trigg did. You see after both lost they went on major streaks both beating out the top welterweights. But when Trigg got a rematch he did dominate the beginning but ended up submitting which is what will happen to St. Pierre. I really hate to say it but I think Georges will lose. But I bet on Georges since I have heart in him. But the facts prove Matt Hughes could win/dominate this match.


----------



## kuk sa nim 777 (Jul 22, 2006)

If Matt Hughes comes into this fight in as good of shape as he did against Royce, I cant see it going past round 1. Hughes does have a history of not preparing for a fight due to overconfidence..... ahem the Bj Penn fight. Assuming Hughes does get past GSP, I think it is possible for there to be a catchweight fight between Hughes and Franklin. Of course it would take a large pay day due to them being friends and not wanting to fight.... as good as Hughes looked at 175 I would take him over Franklin with a submission by the second.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Franklin is supposed to be a light heavyweight but dropped to go as a middleweight. And Matt Hughes would have to put on pounds to fight Franklin or Franklin lose weight and turn anerexic which will not happen. And if Franklin did fight Hughes, it would be the same as Franklin fighting Ken Shamrock no offence. Hughes would slip or something and Franklin would TKO him. Plus Franklin doesn't enjoy hurting people so I can't see him hurting Hughes or fighting him either since they are best friends.


----------



## bangin101 (Jul 21, 2006)

georges is going to tear matt up this time. People always seem to look at other fights like they happend a week ago. Georges has grown a lot and i think his natrual athletism and more well rounded game will allow him to beat matt. imo


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Prediction: GSP wins by submission.
> 
> If GSP has been training appropriately, then he will be preparing to beat Matt by submission. Matt was caught in a triangle by Newton, rear naked choke by Trigg, and didn't Penn submit him as well? I doubt that GSP can keep from being taken down but maybe look for a submission on the way down. The best thing about this fight is that both of these guys fight to win. It will be fast and furious from the very beginning. I want to see Bob Sapp fight Matt.


rear naked by penn, and i also say penn vs highes would be better.

yet at the same time GSP i think has the potential the to take out matt, considering matt is not under-estimating GSP and knows what he can do i think he will be prepeared mental and pshysical and i say matt.


----------



## GrahaM (Jul 25, 2006)

*upset*

I think this ones gonna be a upset by GSP. He's gonna win i have a feeling. and if he doesnt win this time around, he's still young and will be the future champ. bet.:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish we were talking about BJ Penn vs Matt Hughes instead...


----------



## serrajitsu (Jun 14, 2006)

dont count st pierre out of the fight so soon, in the last fight st pierre was winning that round and he jus got cought, he made a mistake, this fight will be amazing, i really cant declare a winner, because st pierre is at the top of his game rite now n he will definitly be matt hughes's toughest fight yet.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see this fight! Hughes all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## Bush (Jul 28, 2006)

*Technical Machine*

Matt Hughs is gonna cut up St Pierre's face with some awesome ground and pound. I believe it will end with St Pierre smashed right up but it definitly won't go the distance!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bush said:


> Matt Hughs is gonna cut up St Pierre's face with some awesome ground and pound. I believe it will end with St Pierre smashed right up but it definitly won't go the distance!!:thumbsup:


That certainly is the way i hope it goes. I don't think it will be as extreme as you think but that sure would kick ass.

Any mistake GSP makes will be the end for him. Hughes will capitalize on anything.


----------



## south3rnboi03 (Aug 4, 2006)

There's no denying that matt hughes deserves all the credit in the world, but how can anyone think that this match is gonna be all matt. I know most have seen the first fight and i don't think gsp is gonna have to worry about matt throwing him off his game cause it was the other way round. Yeah, gsp made a mistake and matt was LUCKY to catch it and capitalize on it. This will be the match that matt is finally brought down to earth and dominated like no one ever thought he would be...


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Swick said that he was scheduled to fight in September @ 63. Well, from what I am hearing its going to be David Louiseau vs. Mike Swick @ 63...


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm tired of seeing Hughes with the title all the time defending it against easy opponents such as "Renato Verissimo", "Carlos Newton", "Joe Riggs". Georges St. Pierre is going to be the opponent he really is going to need to step up to and train hard for. Harder then he did against BJ Penn and Sean Sherk because if he trains the way he did for those two he will die in the first round. You guys realize that Matt Hughes still can't beat BJ Penn even if he trains his hardest for him. Georges St. Pierre could. Plus in the first match St. Pierre was owning him very bad, just one bad mistake he tapped out. He only needed one more second but couldn't take it for some reason. It was a pretty bad armbar though. I am praying St. Pierre will win but I just don't think its going to happen. If he does no one else can take the belt from him not even poor BJ Penn.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

I think St. Pierre is too determined and ferocious for Matt Hughs now, there is no question what Hughs brings to the table but look at what St. Pierre has done since that loss to Hughs! He has gone on a warpath through the welterweight division easily beating fighters that were considered top contenders and gave Hughs trouble. Its only my oppinion but I think St. Pierre's momentum is far too much for Hughs to stop.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

St. Pierre went through Penn. If you go through Penn you know you are the best welterweight/lightweight in the world and can definitely beat Matt Hughes. Georges was way too inexperienced the first fight, he only beat Parisyan and Hieron to get to Hughes since the welterweight division was so crappy back then. And he actually did dominate Hughes the first fight until the armbar and was inexperienced still. Now he has far more experience and is going to win in the second round by TKO Strikes or elbows. Then he will succesfully defend it against Hughes again, Penn, Parisyan, and Sanchez and hold it for a long time due to his age.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

lol ya he just RAN through Penn huh? lol what fight were you watching.

Did you see his face at the end of the fight compaired to Penns? lol 

But anyways i was just wondering if anyone knew who Jens Pulver was fighting, or might be fighting.

I was thinking probably someone like Spencer Fischer or Melvin Gillard(sp?), or hell maybe even sam stout?


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I said GSP got through Penn, Hughes couldn't. Thats what. Plus GSP dominated Trigg and Sherk two guys Hughes had difficult times with. GSP 2nd round TKO strikes.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 63 Confirmed / Rumored Fights *

*For The UFC Welterweight Title*
[41-4-0] Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre [12-1-0] 

[15-5-0] David Loiseau vs. Mike Swick [11-1-0] 

[21-6-1] Jens Pulver vs. Joe Lauzon 

[21-5-0] Jason Lambert vs. Rashad Evans [9-0-0] 

[38-6-3] Melvin Guillard vs. Gabe Ruediger [10-2-0]

----------

F'N Rashad! WHY DANA? WTF? 

At least my boy Lil' Evil is returning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Jason Lambert is a dangerous opponent and I think he could definitely beat lay and pray Rashad Evans.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's hope he crushes Evans. I can't stand watching his "Lay and Pray" attack in action. So pitiful. Rashad...you don't deserve to be in the UFC. Go fight in Icon Sport.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Rashad deserves to be in olympic wrestling or apart of WWE or join Team Quest where all those crap wrestlers belong that do lay and pray besides Lindland, Henderson, and Couture.


----------



## BRAZILMIKE (Aug 14, 2006)

*hughes vs gsp ....again*

Yes, hughes is a great champion but i dont think gsp would get caught in a g&p position ... hes just too slick and mobile... he caught hughes last time with a sweet, very clean reverse spin kick, and against hughes, you gotta pretty special to pull that off. If you watch the last fight they had, it really looked like hughes was thinking "how the hell do i beat this guy" closing seconds huges finished well but i dont see it happening again. GSP recent victories have been so convincing and he beat the guy that beat hughes. Hughes is a great g&p submission expert.. but gsp has got it all ....... an absolute pleasure to watch, not quite the same the pleasure i get from watching the ufc all access chick but in reference to fighting, almost perfect... cant wait for the fight... 

my favourite fighters

gsp
rich franklin
anderson silva
mauricio shogun
cro cop (jsut wish he wouldnt back up so much)
Andre arlovski
chuck liddel
fedor

ray sefo to name a few

and all other clean hitters


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think GSP will win by unamimus decision. I think its fare to say he was winning his fight with hughes and than he was caught in an armbar. GSP is a better striker and hes improvered on his grappling. I think GSP isnt gonna make the same mistake he made before. Its true hughes has improved a lot as a striker but GSP has KO power. GSP will keep it on his feet and take the decision.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> I think GSP will win by unamimus decision. I think its fare to say he was winning his fight with hughes and than he was caught in an armbar. GSP is a better striker and hes improvered on his grappling. I think GSP isnt gonna make the same mistake he made before. Its true hughes has improved a lot as a striker but GSP has KO power. GSP will keep it on his feet and take the decision.


Boo! GSP doesn't do decisions lol

I won't count this as a real win until he beats Hughes into submission, seeing as how they will fight a 3rd time if GSP wins. It's obvious GSP can keep it going 3 rounds and handle himself but I want to see domination!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rush said:


> I said GSP got through Penn, Hughes couldn't. Thats what. Plus GSP dominated Trigg and Sherk two guys Hughes had difficult times with. GSP 2nd round TKO strikes.


MAKE UP YOUR MIND RUSH, YOU FLIP FLOP ON FIGHTS MORE THAN ANYONE IVE EVVER SEEN, NO OFFENSE, ITS JUST I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN SWITCH SO DRAMATICALLY SO QUICKLY, AND SO OFTEN..:dunno:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> MAKE UP YOUR MIND RUSH, YOU FLIP FLOP ON FIGHTS MORE THAN ANYONE IVE EVVER SEEN, NO OFFENSE, ITS JUST I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN SWITCH SO DRAMATICALLY SO QUICKLY, AND SO OFTEN..:dunno:


BUT SINCE WE ARE ON THE SUBJECT OF FLIP FLOPPIN, I CHANGE MY PICK FROM HUGHES TO GSP,:laugh: VIA SPLIT DECISION


----------



## chiclets (Aug 18, 2006)

*St. Pierre all the way*

I'm a fan of Hughes, and he is no doubt the greatest welterweight in MMA history, but St. Pierre will win this fight for the following reasons:


1) *The Gracie factor*: I have nothing but respect for Royce, but I won a hundred bucks by betting a couple of suckers who heard Gracie was undefeated in the octagon and figured he would submit Hughes. I told them that Hughes would destroy him in 1 round and they were outraged at this claim, but anybody who really knows MMA well, knows that Gracie was highly over matched against Hughes. And it this was the fight that made Hughes seem absolutely unbeatable in everyone's minds. Gracie may have been undefeated in the Octagon, but that was 12 years ago when almost all the fighters he beat (shamrock aside) wouldn't stand a chance against the likes of Penn, GSP or Hughes. Also, just because he was undefeated in the octagon doesn't mean he didn't get his ass kicked a couple of times, particularly by Sakuraba. He was past his prime and even Hughes stated that it wasn't one of his tougher fights to beat up on Gracie. This fight made Hughes seem like a God...but he is very beatable, as BJ Penn proved. Also, Gracie was a bad fight to have before GSP, because Hughes never even got hit and he barely broke a sweat. GSP will hit him very hard, many times. This will be a war, but just like Diego's heart and will took over in the last 2 or 3 minutes of round three against Karo, GSP's insatiable hunger for that title will give him the edge. 

2) *The history books don't tell the whole story*: When you look at the record books, you see that Hughes beat St. Pierre in a first round submission (and you might think it was a quick easy victory for Hughes), but if you actually saw the fight, you'd recall that St. Pierre was winning until he messed up with a few seconds left in the round and got caught. He will not make the same mistake twice. 


3) *The Rocky III syndrome*: Matt Hughes has the belt, has the money, has the legendary status, and he even has the victory over St. Pierre already. No matter how much of a competitor he is, he has nothing else to prove and it is literally impossible for him to be as hungry as St. Pierre is to win this fight. Remember how Mickey told Rocky: "you ain't been hungry since you won that title belt." Hughes is the consummate fighter/athlete/hard worker, but he has absolutely nothing to gain by winning this fight, other than to further the stories of the legend he already is. And because he has all the things that St. Pierre is hungry for, that is why St. Pierre will risk death to win this fight, and he will certainly risk a broken arm with 1 second left remaining in the round and he won't tap out, the same way Gracie wouldn't when his arm was hyper-extended by Hughes. 

Bottom line: Hughes is the man and I still give him a very good chance to win, because anything can happen in a fight between two tremendous fighters like Hughes and GSP, but if you're a betting man like I am...go with Georges St. Pierre. 

On a sidenote: who would like to see this card for UFC 65, 75, or whenever: Sylvia vs. Fedor Emelianenko
Liddell vs. Wanderlei
Franklin vs. Machida
Arlovski vs. Nogueira
Hughes vs. Kid Yamamoto


----------



## Dean Lister (Aug 18, 2006)

I Think That Matt Hughes Will Win This Fight.

He Is The Better Man. It Will Be A Good Fight because Georges St. Pierre will hang in there.


----------



## legend07 (Jul 5, 2006)

i think it will be a great fight . i think Hughes will win on a UD


----------



## Voert (Aug 19, 2006)

*George St Pierre Is Hurt*

Just to let everyone know GSP is injured and will most likely not be in UFC 63!!!

Check out BettorMMA for full story


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> MAKE UP YOUR MIND RUSH, YOU FLIP FLOP ON FIGHTS MORE THAN ANYONE IVE EVVER SEEN, NO OFFENSE, ITS JUST I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN SWITCH SO DRAMATICALLY SO QUICKLY, AND SO OFTEN..:dunno:


I'm going with one person on this fight you *beep* and that is Georges St. Pierre not Matt Hughes. I said Georges actually got through BJ Penn and won, Matt Hughes couldn't. And did I mention Matt Hughes had trouble trying to defeat Sherk and it took Georges St. Pierre only two rounds to break Sherks nose.


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I have Hughes winning in the fourth round with a kimura


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Gsp*

GSP is the future but hes gonna train hard for when he actually does fight hughes


----------



## kodi19 (Jul 27, 2006)

GSP is not even fighting Hughes now...it will be BJ Penn...and yup....Hughes will destroy him like he would GSP


----------



## Hakazimo (Aug 29, 2006)

*Reply.*

Well i don't know who will win but proabably Matt Hughes.It's because Matt Hughes has beat St. Pierre Via Armbar.But lately Georges is outstanding and got better then the last time they duked it out.But i know this will be an amazing fight:thumbsup:


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Matt Hughes beats BJ Penn!!!!!

I thought BJ had him in round 1... but Hughes wins....


----------

